# Nicest areas of Estepona?



## iarmst (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there,

We have been looking at Estepona as a possible town in which to live but do not know the area too well. Googlge street view does not really help to identify the nicest areas of the town. Until we head out later in the year can anyone help us by identifying the nicest areas to live in the town (i.e. walking distance to the centre?).

We had identified the west end of town beside the marina as the 'nicest' but not sure if that is accurate.

Thanks, Ian


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I don't like that part of Estepona. It is Little Britain. But some people will prefer that. It's an area made up mainly of medium-rise apartment blocks, very busy in summer.
It's not easy to define what constitutes a 'nice' area. A lot depends on one's tastes and opinions. 
A 'nice' house or flat can be spoilt if unpleasant neighbours move in next door.

Estepona is a very pleasant place in which to live. It is fairly safe and has a great variety of good restaurants, bars and cafes.
A little short on 'quality' shops but Cortes Ingles is not far away.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

What are you after - flat - townhouse - villa? 

To the west there is an area called Seghers where I would be happy to live. It is a mixture of different types of dwelling including some pretty nice villas. It's about 10 mins to the port and 20 mins to the centre walking. As Mary says it depends very much upon what you want.

ETA I see it's called Urb. del Puerto on Google Maps. I think that's new.


----------



## iarmst (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there,

Thanks for the reply, it's helpful as I did not realise that end of town was like Britain. We just saw that there were some nice town houses and small houses there which could suit us. As my wife is Spanish and I speak good Spanish we are comfortable being in an area of locals, just not sure what part of town that would be. We are not fans of the high-rise apartment blocks that seem to be common in Estepona. A town house with a small garden for the dog would be sufficient.

We will be heading out later this year so will spend a few days in town getting to know it.

Anyway, thanks again.

iarmst


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I don't like that part of Estepona. It is Little Britain. But some people will prefer that. It's an area made up mainly of medium-rise apartment blocks, very busy in summer.
> It's not easy to define what constitutes a 'nice' area. A lot depends on one's tastes and opinions.
> A 'nice' house or flat can be spoilt if unpleasant neighbours move in next door.
> 
> ...


So sorry you don't like our end of Estepona for the last 15 years we have enjoyed the fact that it is not a "little Britain" for those of us who have bothered to try and assimilate. We live in an attico in one of those " medium rise blocks" where we have a beautiful roof garden. To some people with limited mobility an underground car park and lift facility are invaluable. We frequent the fish restaurant el palangre the basque tapas bar el tense and various other hostelries in our barrio I have yet to hear the f word or see a drunken Brit .You disappoint me with your generalizations. Champagne socialist comes mind


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

amespana said:


> So sorry you don't like our end of Estepona for the last 15 years we have enjoyed the fact that it is not a "little Britain" for those of us who have bothered to try and assimilate. We live in an attico in one of those " medium rise blocks" where we have a beautiful roof garden. To some people with limited mobility an underground car park and lift facility are invaluable. We frequent the fish restaurant el palangre the basque tapas bar el tense and various other hostelries in our barrio I have yet to hear the f word or see a drunken Brit .You disappoint me with your generalizations. Champagne socialist comes mind




Must say Mary - I know where I would prefer to live...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

amespana said:


> So sorry you don't like our end of Estepona for the last 15 years we have enjoyed the fact that it is not a "little Britain" for those of us who have bothered to try and assimilate. We live in an attico in one of those " medium rise blocks" where we have a beautiful roof garden. To some people with limited mobility an underground car park and lift facility are invaluable. We frequent the fish restaurant el palangre the basque tapas bar el tense and various other hostelries in our barrio I have yet to hear the f word or see a drunken Brit .You disappoint me with your generalizations. Champagne socialist comes mind


How you can link my comments with the phrase 'champagne socialist' is intriguing. 

'Jumping to conclusions' comes to mind.

No, I don't like 'your end' of Estepona. But as I made clear, that is my opinion and I know that very many people do..perhaps even 'champagne socialists'.

I don't think I mentioned the 'f' word or drunken Brits but since you have then yes, I have, on my few forays into that area, encountered such people and heard such language.
A pleasant dinner in a restaurant a month ago was spoilt by a loud group of inebriated Brits who could have starred in a geriatric version of TOWIE.

When I express opinions about areas I make it very clear that I am expressing just that...a personal opinion.

Your point about underground car parks and suitability for those with limited mobility is a valid point. When and if we find ourselves in that condition we shall be moving from our current house in a village to Estepona town. 
But it won't be to the port area simply because it isn't to our taste.

And you will, being assimilated, know the expression': 'Sobre los gustos no hay disputos'.

P.S. I am not a socialist...I would describe myself as a pragmatic, rather old-fashioned small 'c' conservative..


----------



## iarmst (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. One of the things that makes this forum special is that we're all free to comment as we see fit, based on personal circumstances and opinion. No harm in that. I will be heading to Estepona to check it out myself, pounding the streets and soaking it all in.

Thanks again. iarmst


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

iarmst said:


> Thanks for the replies. One of the things that makes this forum special is that we're all free to comment as we see fit, based on personal circumstances and opinion. No harm in that. I will be heading to Estepona to check it out myself, pounding the streets and soaking it all in.
> 
> Thanks again. iarmst


Which is the best thing to do, judge for yourself.

May I recommend an excellent fish restaurant on the Paseo Maritimo, El Pescador?

Sadly, Mods, I do not own it neither do I have an interest in it other than that it provides me with excellent lunches so please allow this recommendation.


----------



## iarmst (Apr 1, 2013)

Recommendation accepted, thanks!!


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

We stay at the other end of estepona town and love it. Walk into town in 20 Mins but there are each bars before that. Also Carrefour on the doorstep as well as the main road should you need to go anywhere. Beaches quiet and everything you need close. The port is not too far if you need it.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Living in, and holiday areas are two different kettles of fish. If you live in a holiday area full time, you have to be willing to put up with the hustle and bustle of crowds, in peak holiday season, and occasional loud noise and drunken behaviour,occasional bad mouthed people, out of season these areas can be ghostly, no one about, not many restaurants open etc. 
A little inland, or where the locals live, is often quieter, better for shopping etc, and less of the noise except on fiesta's.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fergie said:


> Living in, and holiday areas are two different kettles of fish. If you live in a holiday area full time, you have to be willing to put up with the hustle and bustle of crowds, in peak holiday season, and occasional loud noise and drunken behaviour,occasional bad mouthed people, out of season these areas can be ghostly, no one about, not many restaurants open etc.
> A little inland, or where the locals live, is often quieter, better for shopping etc, and less of the noise except on fiesta's.


That's very true. The 'centre' part of Estepona is quiet and family-friendly even in summer but the port is the main tourist area with what passes for nightlife in Estepona.

Not all inland areas are quiet, though. We looked at Coin and the Alhaurins but they weren't to our liking as they were rather bustling and noisy although many live happily there.

We are so lucky to have found our little village by the sea, population 1008 and quiet and still Spanish. It's strange that it's kept its character when so many similar places have become bland and homogenised.


----------



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello. I have been to Estepona a few times, in fact spent some of last winter there in an apartment near the marina. I like that area very much, proximity to the beach is good, and the prom, it is also 'walkable' into the busy town centre with lots of good restaurants and shops. Babbs.


----------

